# Question on niagara grape vine?



## Thumbbuddy (Oct 13, 2004)

I went to Lowes in the spring and bought two seedless grape vines --Niagara white grape vines--I asked the salesman I wanted white seedless and he sold me niagara, they did not say seedless and I asked if they were seedless, Yes was his reply well they had grapes on when I purchased them and I checked them last week and they have seeds in them, went back and told the salesman and his reply was--- the first year they will have seeds in them--The question is he right or did I get taken by slick willie sales person, I would like to know so I can take them back if he is wrong,


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

why would they have seeds one year and not another??On the other hand Niagra grapes make some of the best wine I ever tasted..


----------



## woodspirit (Aug 3, 2005)

First of all there are seedless niagras as well as other varieties. If they get seeds then they are not seedless. I worked for a guy that used to put tulip bulbs into empty tulip boxes because one variety sold better than the other, so folks would not get what they paid for. This guy is a piece of crap. Only deal with individuals that you trust when shopping for anything. Some people think that they are great salesmen when actually they are great scumbags and terrible salesmen. Others are just ignorant and too stupid to admit when they don't know. Honesty is the best policy, and repeat business is based on trust.


----------



## Steve L. (Feb 23, 2004)

Thumbbuddy said:


> I went to Lowes in the spring and bought two seedless grape vines --Niagara white grape vines--I asked the salesman I wanted white seedless and he sold me niagara, they did not say seedless and I asked if they were seedless, Yes was his reply well they had grapes on when I purchased them and I checked them last week and they have seeds in them, went back and told the salesman and his reply was--- the first year they will have seeds in them--The question is he right or did I get taken by slick willie sales person, I would like to know so I can take them back if he is wrong,


If theyâre really Niagara, theyâll always be seeded. It sure sounds like this âsalesmanâ was intentionally ripping you off.



woodspirit said:


> First of all there are seedless niagrasâ¦


Woodspirit, just where do you get vines of âseedless niagrasâ? Iâve never heard of a variety by that name, although there are some seedless varieties out there that can have a more or less âNiagaraâ character.


----------



## woodspirit (Aug 3, 2005)

I used to sell them as well as seedless concords. The fruit is never very good on seedless varieties though. Small and few berries in the cluster. I'd stick with the seeded varieties because when you cook them, it is easy to separate the seeds.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

20 years ago, a friend owned both a winemaker supply shop and a pick-your-own vineyard to make your own wines. Several varieties were seedless and his Niagara was one of them. Here's a site that has them: http://static.naturehills.com/niagaragrape/ 


Martin


----------

